# repurposed hard hats



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

At our church's youth group leader request I made these. She saw a game between innings at a minor league ball game. One kid wears the hard hat and their partner throws a water balloon. The kid wearing the hat trys to catch it, it usually breaks, and hilarity ensues. I took empty 16 oz. sour cream containers and drilled through both, then used a 1/4-20 bolt and nut.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Love it. Paint stains on the table. You from GA too? Lol.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Nope, south of 80, though. I will let some other Illinois plumber explain that. That picnic table is basically my outdoor shop table. It hasn't been used for it's real purpose in about 4 years.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

To funny. Great idea.


----------



## adelaine041 (Jul 17, 2013)

Those look nice. Will you remove the stains on the table?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

adelaine041 said:


> Those look nice. Will you remove the stains on the table?


uh, no.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

My "asawa" would kill me


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Turn those upside down and they kinda look like a toilet bowl without the tank.


----------

